# My new toy



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Some of you may remember my post from several days ago looking for help on a scroll saw. After much good advice from my friends here and even a most generous offer from Nick, I happened upon a deal in Craigs list that I would have been crazy to turn down.

I got this little used Dewalt 788 for $225 including the stand and light. What made the deal even better is that my wife paid for it as an advanced birthday present. My birthday isn't until June, but she said she is tired of trying to figure out what to get the guy who has everything and jumped on the opportunity to grab something she knew I wanted and would use. Did about 4 hours of round trip driving yesterday to go after it and when we got home, the blades I had ordered for it 2 days ago were waiting in my mail box. Talk about perfect!


Hey.... was this a sweet deal or what? :dance3::dance3::dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You have turn me into a green 

You did a nice job on the clean up job, looks brand new 
Like I said b/4 that's a great deal, take a break and go out and pickup a lotto ticket it maybe your week.. 

Here's a small tip to save your back, put a block of wood under the tail end,,about 4" tall ,you will say I will some day,,the 1st.time you run it for 2 hours or so you will thank me I'm sure..plus you can see what you are doing on the saw.. , just for kicks take one of the very small blade out the pack from Mike's and put some 3/4" hardwood on the saw and cut out a puzzle parts,,you will say wow ! ! ! what a saw.. :dance3::dance3::dance3:

=====
I should note ,,I did add a hold down foot to the Dewalt off a old Craftsman saw,,it just took one small screw to hold it in place,, when you do small parts it will hold down the stock very well..but I'm sure you will do small stuff down the road...if you want to take a look at it just let me know and I will post a snap shot of it...and the part number from sears..but I think it's in my gallery..some one asked about it about a year ago..

Hi Bob

Just one more note,,I'm having a hard time seeing the hold down device did you get one with it ? ?

http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/3309-dewalt-dw788.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4G5EvtgJV0

======





Bob said:


> Some of you may remember my post from several days ago looking for help on a scroll saw. After much good advice from my friends here and even a most generous offer from Nick, I happened upon a deal in Craigs list that I would have been crazy to turn down.
> 
> I got this little used Dewalt 788 for $225 including the stand and light. What made the deal even better is that my wife paid for it as an advanced birthday present. My birthday isn't until June, but she said she is tired of trying to figure out what to get the guy who has everything and jumped on the opportunity to grab something she knew I wanted and would use. Did about 4 hours of round trip driving yesterday to go after it and when we got home, the blades I had ordered for it 2 days ago were waiting in my mail box. Talk about perfect!
> 
> ...


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice looking saw,, and at a great price to boot.. Happy Birthday,, in advance of course.


----------



## BlondeWood (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi,
Did the cops chase you? lol Looks so new I bet they thought you stole it. j/k

Congrats on an awesome find.
Vicki


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great stea... er, find, Bob. You will love it. Bj is right on with elevating the back of the table. It does make a world of difference on your back. I added 4" wheels to the back legs of mine to accomplish this as well as allowing easy movement of the saw.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Vicki, is that what all those blue lights were? 

Bj, no hold down was on the saw, but from what I understand, the first thing scrollers do is remove them. I downloaded the manual and parts list and can order the holddown for pretty cheap if I find I need one. Thanks for the other tips, I may mount a locking caster on the rear leg to raise the height about 4 inches and that will make it easy to move also.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey... thanks George! I was making my post as you were doing yours. I think it was you who gave the caster idea in the first place..... THABKS for the great tip.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thats a nice price now ypur going to need a jim dandy
Jim Dandy Products: Products
it will help holding arm up trust me u will want it
do a search for price tho maybe on ebay, altho i paid 20.00 for mine 4 years ago so 
i supose that price is ok


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Curt, I have seen that once before, but was not sure if it was something I would need, but now you have me taking a 2nd and more serious look.

I appreciate it!


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

i had mine just a few day when i knew i needed one, actually im suprised Dewalt didnt incorporate a way to make the arm stay in postion but its self but they didnt!! but its a really nice saw..now your going to need a gross or blades or 2 dont buy them at the store
because there like 5 dollars for 4-5 blades
i suggest you order here
Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades
start out with a #1 or # 3 blade of what ever kind you get, the 2/0 are a real pain i would saty away from them for a while


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Bob,

you just seem to find all the deals! nice looking scrollsaw! i have heard that is one of the better brands as far as scrollsaws are concerned. 

congratulations on the find!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep I would have purchased another for that price!

I petty much use the spiral blades that cut in any direction exclusively now.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get on this yesterday, if you are a little short on room I know a fella with a new shop that has lots of room, or you could keep that and he could take care of your band saw and drill press!!! Just wanting to lend a hand to help a friend out of a bind on space!! When do I get to come over and see the new play pretty?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A great looking saw Bob, unfortunately my lack of patience has meant that the scroll saw I've had for five or six years is only used occasionally for menial tasks like trimming.

I couldn't help noticing that you too have a small fire extinguisher like mine, yet Bj hasn't shouted at you, could that be because, as a senior moderator, you could delete his posts?, just wondering!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I saw that also, and it was behind the bench 

But just one thing at a time,,,you know how old guys are they do forget now and then when they have a new toys.. 

======


harrysin said:


> A great looking saw Bob, unfortunately my lack of patience has meant that the scroll saw I've had for five or six years is only used occasionally for menial tasks like trimming.
> 
> I couldn't help noticing that you too have a small fire extinguisher like mine, yet Bj hasn't shouted at you, could that be because, as a senior moderator, you could delete his posts?, just wondering!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Ok now you have had your saw for a day or two,, here's a fun way to try your scroll saw out and make a basket for the buns or for the boss or a flower basket..it's a easy one to make and it's fun to make..

Find some scrap stock in the shop that's about 14" sqaure,drill a 1/4" hole rignt in the center of the board,,put out a 1/4" dowel pin and drill a hole in it ,on one end.almost on the end,then put in some string in the hole,,push it in the hole and tie it off,,then put a loop in the string on the other end so you can slip in a pencil in so it can turn free,then the dowel pin in the center of the board,so it can't turn,then wide up the string up just a little bit on the dowel pin, then putit down to the board,keep the string on the dowel and take the pencil around and around...you will have a spiral that you can now cut it out,b/4 you start set the scroll saw up to cut it on a angel of 10 deg., once your done stop in the center and pull the blade out..


Once your done set the part on a dowel or ? to hold it up, use some spray glue and then turn it over turn to let the glue dry ..once it's dry cut the starting point into a lap joint and glue it..

This will make a round one but you can also make a oval one the same way..by using a stick..1/4" x 1" x 2" tall...split the dowel on the band saw and put the stick in the dowel pin,glue it in place then tap it in the board in the center point hole..

just a funny project for the scroll saw..

note by using a 1/4" dowel you should come out with 1" spacing on the basket..

=========


========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks BJ, that sounds interesting and I will give it a go as soon as I get a chance and a few other things out of the way first.

btw.... I went ahead and ordered the hold down assembly so I will have it on hand if needed. It was only $15 and now I feel complete except maybe that Jim Dandy thingy Curt put me on to.

Now as far as my fire extingushiers go.... mine are there only to get me out of the shop. I'll leave the fire fighting to the pros and if it burns, I have more than adequate insurance :yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

That sound great,,, but you know me cheap old SOB ,, I made a wooden block to hold the arm (see in the other snapshots) up and a PORCUPINE PAD with some brad nails that I drove in some scrap stock,,I use the porcupine pad all the time to paint things on...

cheap old SOB I am.. 

=========





Bob said:


> Thanks BJ, that sounds interesting and I will give it a go as soon as I get a chance and a few other things out of the way first.
> 
> btw.... I went ahead and ordered the hold down assembly so I will have it on hand if needed. It was only $15 and now I feel complete except maybe that Jim Dandy thingy Curt put me on to.
> 
> Now as far as my fire extingushiers go.... mine are there only to get me out of the shop. I'll leave the fire fighting to the pros and if it burns, I have more than adequate insurance :yes4:


----------

